# cyprus



## crowleykev

Hi all,

I'm a reporter from Bloomberg News helping to cover the Cyprus bank levy story. I appreciate this is a difficult time but would really like to interview some British expats about the situation and how it may affect them personally.

I can be reached at @crowleykev on twitter or +44-207-073-3304, or DM me for my email address. Feel free to pass on my details to any friends or relatives who may be interested in being interviewed. 

Many thanks,

Kevin Crowley


----------

